# RUNNY STOOL!!



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Jaime was up all night taking Chino potty because he has had loose stool. We're talking LIQUID... Nothing in though, no worms, no blood, etc. He's not acting any different than normal. He's eating, drinking and very active... His stools are just liquid and explosive. 

This has been going on for one day exactly. I'm not sure that I have the extra money for a vet visit until next weekend... 

I have been watching him and he hasn't gotten into anything that he shouldn't. He hasn't been fed a lot of treats, either. He eats about 2/3 cup 3 times a day, as he has been. He has been on Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice Puppy Formula for months and yogurt has been added the last two weeks. 

ANY SUGGESTIONS???


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just keep him hydrated and keep an eye on his energy levels. If he becomes lethargic and the runny stool persists for more than a couple of days I would take him to the vet.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Just keep him hydrated and keep an eye on his energy levels. If he becomes lethargic and the runny stool persists for more than a couple of days I would take him to the vet.


see thats the thing he's off the walls like normal and he drinks a lot of water no problem.. i just think maybe i need to lay off the yogurt..

HEY MARTY:

You put up a post about high levels of fat in certain dairy causing the runs... If im not using fat free on my plain organic yogurt, should i be??? would that help?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

You can give him some plain pumpkin. That often helps with the stools. I would stop all supplements until it passes, and just stick with kibble, and you can even give him some chicken and rice and see if a gentle meal helps at all. Sometimes they just get a bug. When Thrall was a pup he had crazy diarrhea for like 2 and a half weeks, and the vet checked everything, and it was just a virus. He was completely normal except for the explosive liquid poo. I kept him hydrated, and gave him a meal of chicken and rice once a day. I gave him a couple of spoonfuls of plain pumpkin every time had a bad liquid poo, it passed eventually. There was never any blood, or parasites. No fever, no attitude change, nothing, just ridiculous poo issues. Keep us posted!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Has the weather been different. I had one dog that when it got really hot out he would get the runs just bad. If you have been using the organic yogurt for a month or so and he just now got the runs it isn't the yogurt.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i think every puppy gets this once in a while.....my dog had it for like 2wks and like u said it was EXPLOSIVE.......now she has the runs every now and then but i dont think u should worry, just worry bout ur carpet.... chino xl should b fine in no time....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You probably do not have this but I would give him Metronidazole or the drug name Flagyl. It is great for the runs, it's an antibiotic that is meant for the gut. So if he got something that is causing the runs this normally fixes it. You and find this sometimes in the fish section at the pet store. It is the same drug that they market for dogs but you can buy it over the counter in the fish section. 250 mg twice a day should do it. How much does chino weigh?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

35-38 lbs... not quite sure as of this week but two weeks ago he was at 34


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I would just let the stomuch cleanse...just give him plain food and plenty of water, he may have just got into something that isn't sitting right. If the energy level is the same then he will probably get over it on his own, if that changes it will be time for the vet, or if he stops pooping, or if it gets funny like bloody or something..you probably know what to look for already. Indi had this before and it just turned out to be an upset puppy tummy.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The longer he has the runs the more dehydrated he will be. i would not give anything like imodium ad because the body is trying to rid it's self of what ever it has you do not want to stop that. But the meds I described above work great for what ever he might have in his gut. 250 mg for an almost 40lbs dog should be fine. The vet will do a fecal and probably put you on flagyl anyway. I have 6 dogs on Flagyl right now, I had a diarrhea run through my house this week because of all the rain we have had. Silly dogs like to drink the water if it collects in the dog runs.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> The longer he has the runs the more dehydrated he will be. i would not give anything like imodium ad because the body is trying to rid it's self of what ever it has you do not want to stop that. But the meds I described above work great for what ever he might have in his gut. 250 mg for an almost 40lbs dog should be fine. The vet will do a fecal and probably put you on flagyl anyway. I have 6 dogs on Flagyl right now, I had a diarrhea run through my house this week because of all the rain we have had. Silly dogs like to drink the water if it collects in the dog runs.


See it has been raining a bit, but when we're outside, Chino is ALWAYS in sight. I don't know what he could have gotten into... But the day before he had the runs it was raining.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It happens! Nothing you can do but just treat him for it. You should always have Flagyl on hand it is a good drug with many uses. good luck


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

If you’re supplementing only 1 to 2 tbls of plain organic yogurt per day I highly doubt the yogurt cased Chino diarrhea. There are actually many studies that show yogurt is a very effective nature treatment for diarrhea. Most plain organic yogurts with lots of active cultures will help replenish lost digestive bacteria there for making the digestive track regular again. He may have just got in to something that upset his stomach.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

when belle was having a problem with her tummy, the vet had me boil hamburger and cook up some brown rice. she loved it and she was fine after a couple days.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*update*

we're slowly working our way back to solids!! wooohhh! I think Chino might have just eaten something that I didn't know about because he's been himself throughout the last couple of days.

:woof:


----------

